# Ear mite recommendations?



## Gina (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone had persistent problems with ear mites? Molly's ears were badly infested when I rescued her last year. I've been working on them since with some all natural drops that I bought and the vet recommended. One of her ears has cleared up completely. The other ear still bothers her and has noticeable evidence of ear mites.

Can anyone recommend anything OTC that I can get that might be more effective or any home remedies I can try. I'm all about going about things a more natural way.

Thanks!
Gina


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

natural, organic and holistic are great but i think
sometimes a dog or a human might need more of a traditional
method.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have to agree as well. More holistic and natural remedies should be tried first but sometimes you get to the point where other drugs are needed to clear the problem. I wouldn't let it persist with my dog if I were in your shoes.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Put a pinch of food grade diatomaceous earth in each ear, every 3 days for 6 weeks. You do not need much, a small pinch will do. Make sure it's food grade. You can get it on amazon or ebay.
Once the mites are under control, use extra virgin coconut oil to keep them clean. You can use it every 2 weeks or more often if you like. I use it once a month. Just put it on a cotton ball and clean;0)


----------

